# CPU-Lüfter Geschwindigkeit im Bios anpassen..



## iGarmin (5. Mai 2013)

*CPU-Lüfter Geschwindigkeit im Bios anpassen..*

Guten Morgen,

Da meine CPU-Temperaturen etwas hoch sind, möchte ich gerne den Lüfter schneller drehen lassen.
Also das der Lüfter auf 100% läuft wenn die Temperatur 58° überschreitet (Ist nur ein Beispiel).

Der Lüfter sollte sich aber trotzdem normal regeln, nur die Lüfter auf voll stellen, wenn eine bestimmte Temp überschritten wird.

Hoffentlich ist es verständlich 

MFG

iGarmin


----------



## Coldhardt (5. Mai 2013)

iGarmin schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Da meine CPU-Temperaturen etwas hoch sind, möchte ich gerne den Lüfter schneller drehen lassen.
> Also das der Lüfter auf 100% läuft wenn die Temperatur 58° überschreitet (Ist nur ein Beispiel).
> ...



Das solltest's du in BIOS einstellen können, also min. Drehzahl und Temp-Target (bei dir jetzt 58 Grad). Wenn er die Target erreicht, wird von der minimal Drehzahl hochgeschaltet.


----------



## Abductee (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Geschwindigkeit im Bios anpassen..*

Bei Asus kannst du die Zieltemperatur, Minimal- und Maximaldrehzal einstellen.
Bei AsRock gibts eine Kennlinienauswahl und eine Zieltemperatur.
Gigabyte, MSI?


----------



## iGarmin (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Geschwindigkeit im Bios anpassen..*

Mein Mainboard ist Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H.

Könnte mir jemand ein Screen-Shot schicken von diesen Einstellungen im Bios ? 

Ist es eigentlich normal das der Kühlkörper vom Prozessor nur leicht warm ist, bei voller Auslastung?


----------



## alfalfa (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Geschwindigkeit im Bios anpassen..*

Alternativ könntest du auch das kleine Tool Speedfan runterladen und die Lüftergeschwindigkeit im laufenden Betrieb an die Temperaturen und deine Bedürfnisse anpassen (finde ich komfortabler als über das BIOS).

Speedfan regelt bei mir die Geschwindigkeit des CPU-Lüfters und der beiden Gehäuselüfter so, dass ich nur bei entsprechender Auslastung was höre und sonst meine Ruhe habe.
Positiv an Speedfan ist auch, dass man einzelne Lüfter mit verschiedenen Temperatursensoren koppeln kann.
So drehen meine Gehäuselüfter z.B. auch auf, wenn die Grafikkarte einen bestimmten Wert erreicht.


----------



## iGarmin (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Geschwindigkeit im Bios anpassen..*

Klingt vielleicht so als wäre ich ein Volltrottel, aber ich finde eine solche Einstellung auch bei Speed-Fan nicht, könntest du ein Bild davon machen


----------



## alfalfa (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Geschwindigkeit im Bios anpassen..*

Eine bebilderte Anleitung findest du hier (hat Google mir als erstes ausgespuckt...)

[HowTo] SpeedFan Anleitung - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## iGarmin (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Geschwindigkeit im Bios anpassen..*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Eine bebilderte Anleitung findest du hier (hat Google mir als erstes ausgespuckt...)
> 
> [HowTo] SpeedFan Anleitung - Forum - CHIP Online



Im Reiter "Geschwindigkeiten" gibt es bei mir keinen Speed01 sondern einen PWM1?
Was läuft da falsch?

Und im Reiter "Temperaturen" steht bei mir auch nirgends "CPU" sondern nur "Core0" , "Core1".....
Ist dass das Selbe?


----------



## alfalfa (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Geschwindigkeit im Bios anpassen..*

Ist nicht weiter tragisch, das ist nur der Name des Lüfters. Bei mir steht da z.B. "Sys", "CPU" und "Aux".
Genau da bist du richtig - mach das Häkchen bei "automatische Variation", stell die Mindest- und die Höchstdrehzahl in % ein und dann sollte das ganze funktionieren.


----------

